# CPT code 52310 and 50590



## NESmith (Dec 17, 2013)

Please advise if both can be billed together.
Procedure-With the patient on the LithoDiamond table under satisfactory anesthesa, the stone within the right renal pelvis is positioned in the blast path. Currently it is in the area of the proxiamal J of his double-J stent. There is also a smaller lower pole calculus. The larger stone is treated with 2800 shocks after first getting the smaller one with a couple-hundred shocks. The larger sone appeasrs to fragment. The right one may require additional treatment in the future. At the end of the procedure for ESWL he is repositioned for cystoscopy. Genitalia prepped and draped. Cystoscopy is done with a 21 French sheath revealing negative urethra, mild to moderately enlarged prostate, double-J stent on the right which is removed under direct vision.
Thank You for your help.


----------



## koatsj (Dec 18, 2013)

Per CCI edits, you can bill both.


----------

